# dog mating question



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

i have just caught my neighboros rottweiler in my garden and he was tied with my bitch. i was told my bitch was spayed, would they still do this even if she has been spayed cos im really worried now.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

if they have tied then nope she must of been in full heat :lol2:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

ive not seen any blood in the house though and i have wooden floorboards in parts of the house where she goes.

i must sound so dumb, not had much expereince with seasons / mating etc


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

you can take your bitch to the vets for an injection to prevent unwanted puppies


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

Proberbly not,only if she is still in tacked,what breed of dog is she.
You could be in for great looking puppies.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

some bitches keep their self clean hun have you noticed her licking alot?


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

she is a rottweiler aswell, wouldnt be the end of the world but i work with a rescue and see so many unwanted pups i dont want to be adding to the problem.

better get my other bitch checked at the vets to make sure she is deffinatly spayed

why would i not know she hadnt been spayed, i must be stupid


----------



## longhaircavies (Jun 21, 2008)

I no thats dogs can still tie with a bitch when theyve bin nutured, but i wouldnt have though it would be poss the other way round as when a bitch is ready to be mated her parts will swell, have you noticed any difference idown there? Its the bitch that allows the dog the tie by gripping him and they cannot release untill she realises her grip.
I may be wrong but thats what i think. Where did you get her from and does she a scar on her belly any where although their not always done from the belly so not always prestent on the belly in a spayed bitch.


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> some bitches keep their self clean hun have you noticed her licking alot?


to be honest she has been licking "that area" alot, i just flead them again and bathed them with flea shampoo and wormed them cos i thought maybe it was fleas or worms


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Awwwww hun dont blame yourself. I would have a word with your neighbours tho as it was their dog that got out. These things happen sadly as you said you got her as a spayed bitch so how would you know??? Keep us updated.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

if you intend to let her go ahead with the pups no more flea treatments its really bad for whelping bitches:2thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

if i take her to the vets tomorrow will they be able to tell if she is pregnant?


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

no hun way too early


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

around the 30 day mark vets will do a ultrasound scan but these are not foolproof either pups are good at hiding under the ribs:whistling2: this costs around 28 pound up here


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

It sounds as if she is in season..

Try dabbing her bits with some kitchen roll to check.

I would get her to the vets in the morning, they can give her what is classed as the morning after pill for dogs.
Otherwise I would look at getting her neutered a couple of weeks after she finishes her season.


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

It sounds like she was not neutered as i have never heard of this happening to a spayed dog before. I worked in rescue and took dogs from the pound and unless the spaying leaves a scar and a good vet wouldn`t then you can`t tell if a bitch is spayed, you have to just wait to see if they come into season. I tried dabbing my bitch with kitchen roll when she was in season and there was nothing on the kitchen roll, we also have wooden floors and there was no blood on the floors, but she was very swollen. I would give her the morning after pill if i were you. If you already have rotties and work in rescue, you will be very aware of the desperate state of unwanted rotties around at the moment. Best of luck!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Spayed females would not allow pentration and the male dog would have no reason to penetrate her. Your bitch is in season.

Vets can do emergency contraception, but i would have words with your neighbour inform them that you were un aware of her condition but to please keep an eye on their male!!!! I'd be horrified if my male jumped in to my neighbours garden but sadly their instinct to mate is far more powerful than rules!!

Eggs in dogs take considerably longer about 14 days than human eggs which only take 7 days to implant. I've just finished watching that animals in the womb series.

Marina


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

lynneowen1 said:


> if you intend to let her go ahead with the pups no more flea treatments its really bad for whelping bitches:2thumb:


Frontline is fine for bitches in whelp as are a lot of worming treatments nowadays.

Exotica,

Are these the two rottie's from a few weeks back that needed to be rehomed on here???
If they are then the girl who was looking for homes said they were intact.
I'll look for the link about the ones I'm talking about.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I would get her the injection.It starts her season again so you will need to watch neighbours dog. With a spayed bitch if you firmly run your hand under their belly you can usually feel scar tissue. A spayed bitch would never allow a male to mate her, but a castrated dog will still tie.


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

saxon said:


> Frontline is fine for bitches in whelp as are a lot of worming treatments nowadays.
> 
> Exotica,
> 
> ...


hi, no these arent babyblondes 2, i actually got them through the local pet shop, a lady was in there saying she couldnt find a home for her dogs and didnt want them going to kennels and saying she would rather have them pts than put them in kennels so i offered to take them, they are both fantastic girls but the woman assured me they were both spayed. i have tried contacting the previous owner but the number has since been disconnected.

not sure what to do for the best, if she is pregnant do i let her carry them and have them. completely at a loss as to what to do, as i said before i see so many unwanted pups, am i just perpetuating the cycle


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

The Vet can give her a jab that can stop her having the puppies I believe, I have known Females that were spayed later in life still stand for a dog, of course no puppies came from them, you roll her over and look at her bits they will look swollen, If she is standing she will have stopped bleeding


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

hi hun dogs can have a dry heat, they come into season n u cant tell no bleedin but there little bit will swell up a bit, n they become a bit more smelly than normal. our akita has these all the time.

it happened to my mums dog n toddy got her so my mum took her for the injection at the vets the day after it didnt affect her at all, just like the morning after pill, also u could get her spayed dont know what the vet would say coz its normaly a few months after they have had a season but he may do it straight away depends on the vet?

hope ur doggi is ok must have been a shock, dirty boy :lol2:


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

You can run your finger along her midline, ie from breast bone to vulva if you feel a ridge of about 2 - 4 inches long around the naval bump area there's a good chance she's been spayed. A neutered male will still mount and tie with an inseason bitch (hence a lot of breeders keep one to show when a bitch is ready so they can prevent or allow a planned mating) but not a spayed bitch she won't allow mating period, if she is spayed you need bloodwork doing to check her hormone levels.

Until you know for sure if she's neutered or not a vet won't do the injection or at least shouldn't as it induces a new heat cycle in a bid to prevent implantation of the fertilised eggs. The jab is done 3 days and again 5 days post tie but can be done right up to 57 days to abort unwanted pregnancy if necessary, obviously this would be for medical grounds. Or as has already been suggested a spay can be performed to prevent the litter implanting - at this early stage it is safer than later when extra blood is circulating due to the whelp as your bitch will be more at risk of a major bleed.

I certainly wouldn't allow a whelp to progress as there are many byb finding they can't sell their designer breeds in this economic climate. There has been a report of Labrador x poodle litters being taken to the vets for PTS at 12 wks when no buyers are found just one example of the effects of the credit crunch at present, I'm afraid.

Good luck with your girl and the vet


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

going to take both girls to the vets tomorrow, will update when i get back, thanks for all the advice and for not yelling at me :lol2:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I would just get her to the vets tomorrow, they may be able to tell if she is neutered or in season, then you can go from there.

After working in rescue for a few years I can honestly say I would and still will terminate a dogs pregnancy if its still early enough. There are too many dogs being destroyed and looking for homes already. Especially Bull Breeds and Rotties.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Schip said:


> You can run your finger along her midline, ie from breast bone to vulva if you feel a ridge of about 2 - 4 inches long around the naval bump area there's a good chance she's been spayed. A neutered male will still mount and tie with an inseason bitch (hence a lot of breeders keep one to show when a bitch is ready so they can prevent or allow a planned mating) but not a spayed bitch she won't allow mating period, if she is spayed you need bloodwork doing to check her hormone levels.
> 
> Until you know for sure if she's neutered or not a vet won't do the injection or at least shouldn't as it induces a new heat cycle in a bid to prevent implantation of the fertilised eggs. The jab is done 3 days and again 5 days post tie but can be done right up to 57 days to abort unwanted pregnancy if necessary, obviously this would be for medical grounds. Or as has already been suggested a spay can be performed to prevent the litter implanting - at this early stage it is safer than later when extra blood is circulating due to the whelp as your bitch will be more at risk of a major bleed.
> 
> ...


hi schip

no way i didnt know that injection could be done up 2 57 days u learn sumet new everyday lol ur just a fountain of knowledge lol :2thumb:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Two people now have said that you can feel a bitches scar from spaying. I can assure you that my female bares NO scar and NO signs of ever having been snipped but i can assure you she has i was there when it was done i have photos of her after surgery but today her stomach looks virginal and untouched.

Marina


----------



## jojobird (Dec 18, 2008)

hi doesnt sound like ur bitch has been done. if it had the male dog would not of bin intrested in doin her she has bin givin of a nice smell for him. also if he had tryed humpin her when she was not in season she would of told him of my female rottie does.


----------



## jojobird (Dec 18, 2008)

does not sound good ask the vet sum advise but i agree u suld have a word with next door


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

The new injection my vet gives to prevent pregnancy doesn't restart their season. Not sure what the time frame is for it though but it's given a few days apart. Would cost about £80 though for the two injections. Might be worth speaking to your vet to see if they will spay her in a few weeks instead. 

Unfortunately these things happen so stop beating yourself up over it. How do you think we can give you info, we have either had to deal with the same sort of thing or know someone that has. Main thing now is what do you do next. Personally I think there are enough unwanted dog/rotts in the world, but then I'm involved in rescue. Not saying the pups would end up unwanted just that they may take a home a homeless dog could have.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Right I wasn't sure if they were or not.

I would just get the vet to check them and if he thinks they aren't speyed to carry out the op after her season ends. It's safe to do on a dog that is a few weeks pregnat, you don't get the litter that may never find homes and the dog is then in the condition that you thought she was anyway.

I wouldn't use the morning after injection as, if it's the same one they werre using a few years ago, it has been known to cause liver cancer in later years.

On another note I'd also go bonkers on the damn neighbour who should have a fence up that the dog cannot get over.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Exotica said:


> she is a rottweiler aswell, wouldnt be the end of the world but i work with a rescue and see so many unwanted pups i dont want to be adding to the problem.
> 
> better get my other bitch checked at the vets to make sure she is deffinatly spayed
> 
> why would i not know she hadnt been spayed, i must be stupid


You cannot tell by looking whether she has been spayed or nit. If she has allowed a dog to mate her, she is in season otherwise he would not be able to penetrate her. I love rotties but I wouldn't breed them for the problems of not being able to find enough reponsible forever homes for the pups. Get a misalliance jab and then watcher her as it brings her into season all over again so she could still be mated. Not all bitches bleed loads. None of mine do and I never see drops of blood.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Two people now have said that you can feel a bitches scar from spaying. I can assure you that my female bares NO scar and NO signs of ever having been snipped but i can assure you she has i was there when it was done i have photos of her after surgery but today her stomach looks virginal and untouched.
> 
> Marina


 although it hurts me to say this :lol2:
I agree with you. I cannot feel nor see spay scars on any of my spayed bitches.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Exotica said:


> shes ok this morning bit groggy and tired I think, she not bounding around waiting for me to open her xmas calender, she slept with me last night so the others didnt pester her too much lol
> 
> and shell i have been looking into getting a rottie pup, ive had loads of rottweilers in my time but always missed out on the puppy years cos ive always had older ones.


 
Awwwwww bless her she will be back to normal again soo hun 


poooooooooooopies are sooooooooo cute you so needs a poooooooopie :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

i got a poooooooopie lol i got blue but i do really want a rottie pooooopie


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Its totally off topic though and has detracted completely from the OP's original request for advise and help.
> 
> Marina


 I think that is because her request has been dealt with. Advice given and the issue resolved.
Does that mean that the thread should be closed and nobody should have a random thought and natter about it? Surely as long as a thread is active, people should be allowed to continue to chatter just as in real life you might meet a friend and say "how are you"? When they have told you how they are, is the conversation then over for you and you just stand and look blankly at each other?
Ican't see how it has detracted from the original at all. I think we are simply waiting about to hear how things went with the bitch at the vets and angaging in small talk while we do.
Don't feel that you have to read or post if the topic is closed as far as you are concerned. We'll try not to miss you too much.:whistling2:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

i have no problems with people having a good old chit chat on the thread. could need on going advice with after care etc, gotta admit the vets i go to arent the most forthcoming with information lol

1 girly down just another to go now, then hopefully no more problems, well until its time for poor blue to loose his bits lol


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

fuzzielady said:


> Is Ellie back from the vets yet?
> 
> I had one in being spayed yesterday. I was on tenderhooks all day. You would think I would be used to it the amount I have in and out but every now and then one makes me nervous. Lastest foster takes seizures so reminded me how scarey routine ops can be:bash:


Pssst. It's 'tenterhook'

So Who Knows What a Tenterhook is Then?


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi, just got back from the vets.

Turns out neither of my girls are spayed, again not the end of the world just wish previous owner had been honest with me.

Ellie is booked into be spayed tomorrow (so she wont be going in the garden unsupervised lol)

Kye he has told me is in season, he said he can give her an injection that will prevent any puppies but has to wait a minimun of 72 hours after she was tied so she is booked in for monday.

In a way im alittle sad because she will miss out on her chance of being a mummy, and also for the puppies cos they never asked for it but rotties are wanted by so many people for all the wrong reasons and I couldnt let that happen.

Just this year I have known of 24 unwanted litters within the rescue, and that doesnt include the amount of "unwanted xmas pups" that will come in over the next few weeks. 

I would be a complete hypocrite if allowed another unwanted litter to be born. Breeding has never really interested me, and im always there to snap at people for breeding unregistered dogs and purposley crossing breeds.

Hopefully all goes well and Kye and Ellie will be back to their usually bouncy selves in no time.

Thank you all for your advice and kind words :flrt:


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Pssst. It's 'tenterhook'
> 
> So Who Knows What a Tenterhook is Then?


 
:lol2: When I was typing that I did, for a fleeting moment, wonder where that word came from. Only thing I could think of was tenderising meat or something similar. 

"So, if a person were literally on tenterhooks, they would be stretched taut and very uncomfortable indeed. " Sounds about right :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sad hun but very true, too many Rotties end up in bad homes or with none at all. Very tempting to let her have them but you are doing the right thing for her and the breed. There is a poor puppy Rottie for sale on Preloved for £50 at the min. You can imagine where that will end up:bash:
Well done to you for being responsible:notworthy:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Sad hun but very true, too many Rotties end up in bad homes or with none at all. Very tempting to let her have them but you are doing the right thing for her and the breed.
> 
> 
> > There is a poor puppy Rottie for sale on Preloved for £50 at the min
> ...


 
poor mite, darent go and look cos you can geruntee ill end up emailing them :lol2:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Exotica said:


> Hi, just got back from the vets.
> 
> Turns out neither of my girls are spayed, again not the end of the world just wish previous owner had been honest with me.
> 
> ...


I see you have thought long and hard about it and i think you have made the right decision wishing your girls all the best:notworthy:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I think your being very responcible but i am a little surprised at the tone your thread given the occupation you find yourself in.

Marina


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Exotica said:


> In a way im alittle sad because she will miss out on her chance of being a mummy, and also for the puppies cos they never asked for it but rotties are wanted by so many people for all the wrong reasons and I couldnt let that happen.
> 
> Just this year I have known of 24 unwanted litters within the rescue, and that doesnt include the amount of "unwanted xmas pups" that will come in over the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


No point being sad: 

1. She neither knows or cares if she might have been a mum. 

2. If there were going to be pups (they might have tied but that is no guarantee anyway) are no more than a couple of cells. 

I think going for the jags are probably the best option. I think if you were to have just got her spayed in a few week, you might have let the guilt get the better of you. I hate to say this but you are only human after all:lol2::lol2:


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

All I can say is well done for the speedy response and at least you know now in time to catch both of them before the rampant boy next door does :lol2:
Maybe you should suggest to them to get him done too?
You are like others said doing the responsible thing but I am sure you already know that, best wishes for the girls and their ops  x


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> I think your being very responcible but i am a little surprised at the tone your thread given the occupation you find yourself in.
> 
> Marina


 
sorry not sure what you mean?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Just that for a little while you sounded as if you might allow a pregnancy.

Marina


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

i would be a complete liar if i said the thought hadnt gone through my head, cos i did consider it, but then i put my sensible head on and realise i would be an idiot to go through with it.


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

I wouldn't say idiot, not everyone can decide abortion is the right choice for them once they find themselves pregnant and I for one feel the same is right for my pets as is right for me.
I however agree with abortion for the right reasons and I think you chose that reason for the breed issue (rotties & wrong hands=disaster) very well.
If I had for instance a lhasa apso and she found herself in the situation your rottie did and she was healthy and would have no pregnancy issues it'd be easier to consider keeping the litter right?


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

i ask for anyone to come forward who found themselves in a similar situtaion to tell me that even for a split second they wouldnt consider it.

but agree daisyleo, different breed maybe or different circumstances i may have chosen differently


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Exotica said:


> shes ok this morning bit groggy and tired I think, she not bounding around waiting for me to open her xmas calender, she slept with me last night so the others didnt pester her too much lol
> 
> and shell i have been looking into getting a rottie pup, ive had loads of rottweilers in my time but always missed out on the puppy years cos ive always had older ones.


Glad she's back home with you. A rottie pup sounds like a fab idea :flrt: :2thumb:

Jo


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

You would probably find it easier to keep allt he puppies as well since they only tend to have 1-2 tops. Where as rotties can deliver anything up to 9-10. 

However the injection should be seen as emergency contraception if the eggs are never implanted how can it been seen as abortion nikki?? Abortion would be to remove life that has established itself, the injection would prevent that from occuring in the first place.

Marina


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> However the injection should be seen as emergency contraception if the eggs are never implanted how can it been seen as abortion nikki?? Abortion would be to remove life that has established itself, the injection would prevent that from occuring in the first place.
> 
> Marina


 
I totally agree.


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Exotica said:


> i ask for anyone to come forward who found themselves in a similar situtaion to tell me that even for a split second they wouldnt consider it.
> 
> but agree daisyleo, different breed maybe or different circumstances i may have chosen differently


 
Me. But then I just don't "do" puppies (to me pups are just pooing, peeing, chewing, yapping machines) I only ever foster pups in a severe emergency. I don't "do" babies anymore either I'm just abnormal:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Two people now have said that you can feel a bitches scar from spaying. I can assure you that my female bares NO scar and NO signs of ever having been snipped but i can assure you she has i was there when it was done i have photos of her after surgery but today her stomach looks virginal and untouched.
> 
> Marina


"if you feel a ridge"

Which part of the word *IF* in my post did you not understand love?

As for conception/abortion, the eggs are fertilised and developing long before they implant ie between 13 - 17 days after ovulation. The egg needs 48 hrs post ovulation to mature, whilst sperm needs approx 7 hrs post 'introduction' (kids read this board so thought I'd best be delicated) before they can fertilise the eggs. On average an egg has been developing upto 2wks before it actually implants into the uterine wall. All depends on your definition of when life begins and/or is established.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Out of 11 dogs 7 are spayed bitches aging from 1 year to 5 years and I can feel a ridge or scar tissue in all of them where they were spayed


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Out of 11 dogs 7 are spayed bitches aging from 1 year to 5 years and I can feel a ridge or scar tissue in all of them where they were spayed


 Sob. I can't. I've been feeling and poking for the last 20 minutes until everyone is fed up and I cannot feel a scar anywhere. On bitches which aren't spayed I felt a risge on 2 of them but on the ones which weren't I didn't notice anything and on one of the male dogs (chihuahua) I could feel a ridge.
So I either have odd dogs, or I'm feeling or not feeling things or my vet is very good at not producing wounds which leave thickened scars. A bit like the doctor who removed my skin cancer was cos theres no scar or ridge on my forehead either.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LOL Fenny weve changed vets since all my bitches were spayed, maybe I shoul be glad he wasnt a human surgeon:lol2: Goes to grope the boys:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> LOL Fenny weve changed vets since all my bitches were spayed, maybe I shoul be glad he wasnt a human surgeon:lol2: Goes to grope the boys:whistling2:


 
LOL shell thats a vision i didnt need :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

hello everyone

the thread is just gona get closed, ignore melinda, just ignore her

i wana know how the dogi gets on, sounds like she will be fine tho:2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Goes to grope the boys:whistling2:


<worried> you are talking about your dogs aren't you? <worried>:blush::2thumb:


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> hello everyone
> 
> the thread is just gona get closed, ignore melinda, just ignore her
> 
> i wana know how the dogi gets on, sounds like she will be fine tho:2thumb:


Cleaned first, I'll give it a chance. :whistling2:

Please keep this on-topic and keep the personal stuff out of it. I'll be PM'ing the people who were most involved in due course.

To the OP - all the best with her, sounds like you're making a responsible choice.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> <worried> you are talking about your dogs aren't you? <worried>:blush::2thumb:


 
:lol2: Ive had a grope and cant feel anything they seemed to enjoy it too:blush: Steve asked if I wanted to check him but I declined :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> <worried> you are talking about your dogs aren't you? <worried>:blush::2thumb:


"Shell, those hands are cold!!!!"


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> "Shell, those hands are cold!!!!"


 
LOL colin she was ment to be feeling the dogs tut @ you getting in the way :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Ive had a grope and cant feel anything they seemed to enjoy it too:blush: Steve asked if I wanted to check him but I declined :whistling2:


 
lol!!!!!


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*HI*

I am quite happy to forget everything in the past that has been said both ways 
so then we can all enjoy no need for grudges 
hey i may seem an attention seeker but maybe your life has a lot more calm in than mine does 
sometimes you need to give a little and you get alot back


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL colin she was ment to be feeling the dogs tut @ you getting in the way :lol2::lol2:


 Getting in the way?!?! She came right for me!!! :blush:


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*Yeah*



lover said:


> maybe this should be done threw pm its not fair to get this thread closed.i guess you didnt like yours being closed im sure the op doesnt. The op need advice and peoples views and what they would do and what they can chose to do.. Its not fair just pm people involved


did anyone think of that when it was me 
no but im offering to just get on with it all and forget all the rubbish


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> I am quite happy to forget everything in the past that has been said both ways
> so then we can all enjoy no need for grudges
> hey i may seem an attention seeker but maybe your life has a lot more calm in than mine does
> sometimes you need to give a little and you get alot back


 
Join in hun lol 

shell has been groping the dogs an zooman got in the way an complained her hands were cold :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Ive had a grope and cant feel anything they seemed to enjoy it too:blush: Steve asked if I wanted to check him but I declined :whistling2:


oooh you rotten old meanie you hehe.
I have always found it hard to determine whether rescue bitches had been spayed. I've never been able to see or feel anything and usualy I simply wait for 6 months to see if they come into season or npt. Gawd isn't it so much easier with boys. I mean , it's so obvious:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Getting in the way?!?! She came right for me!!! :blush:


 
Yer yer hee hee :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> did anyone think of that when it was me
> no but im offering to just get on with it all and forget all the rubbish


Post pics of cute dowgies and I'm in!

Jo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> Post pics of cute dowgies and I'm in!
> 
> Jo


yeps melinda get some pics posted : victory:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Getting in the way?!?! She came right for me!!! :blush:


 Someone told her that it is traditional to have a bowl of nuts on the table at Xmas time.<titters>


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Someone told her that it is traditional to have a bowl of nuts on the table at Xmas time.<titters>


'Nuts' and 'titters' in one post?? You're asking for trouble :lol2:

Jo


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*OK*

IM REALLY SORRY 
It just feels like im never given a chance and i really want one i have messed up loads but history and missunderstandings cant be held over me forever


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> 'Nuts' and 'titters' in one post?? You're asking for trouble :lol2:
> 
> Jo


 
LOOOOOOOOOOOL okies im howling with laughter i just made nanook woo :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

All forgotten Melinda:2thumb: Join in the fun


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> IM REALLY SORRY
> It just feels like im never given a chance and i really want one i have messed up loads but history and missunderstandings cant be held over me forever


 
melinda get some pics of them poopie dawgies posted :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

But Colin Im a FEMALE:whistling2:


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*hi*

will sort some tomorrow of pup etc in tears not sure if from rowing or the fact your willing to give me a chance or just everything getting on top of me 
sleep tight will post tomox at some point 
melinda


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Only 2 sleeps till I get ASBO:flrt:

EDIT I did NOT miss "an" out of the sentence LOL


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Sob. I can't. I've been feeling and poking for the last 20 minutes until everyone is fed up and I cannot feel a scar anywhere. On bitches which aren't spayed I felt a risge on 2 of them but on the ones which weren't I didn't notice anything and on one of the male dogs (chihuahua) I could feel a ridge.
> So I either have odd dogs, or I'm feeling or not feeling things or my vet is very good at not producing wounds which leave thickened scars. A bit like the doctor who removed my skin cancer was cos theres no scar or ridge on my forehead either.


 
i've just checked Wils. As usual i had to battle with her to play nicely as she just wanted to be played with and wouldn't lie on her back. I finally managed it with her head beween my legs, and can't see (still growing her hair back as it was only done 2 months ago) or feel any.. although i nearly tea bagged her :blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> will sort some tomorrow of pup etc in tears not sure if from rowing or the fact your willing to give me a chance or just everything getting on top of me
> sleep tight will post tomox at some point
> melinda


 
okies hun keep ya chin up : victory:

sweet dreams 

looks forward to the piccys hun :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Only 2 sleeps till I get ASBO:flrt:


 
Hee hee @ the thought of shell gettin an ASBO :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Night Melinda hope you feel better tomorrow


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Only 2 sleeps till I get ASBO:flrt:
> 
> EDIT I did NOT miss "an" out of the sentence LOL


ay up madona lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> But Colin Im a FEMALE:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Meko said:


> i've just checked Wils. As usual i had to battle with her to play nicely as she just wanted to be played with and wouldn't lie on her back. I finally managed it with her head beween my legs, and can't see (still growing her hair back as it was only done 2 months ago) or feel any.. although i nearly tea bagged her :blush:


HAHA, delicate positioning there Meks!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOL okies im howling with laughter i just made nanook woo :lol2:


I had to say it, it was just begging for a comment:lol2:



MELINDAGIBSON said:


> will sort some tomorrow of pup etc in tears not sure if from rowing or the fact your willing to give me a chance or just everything getting on top of me
> sleep tight will post tomox at some point
> melinda


Look forward to the pics!



Shell195 said:


> Only 2 sleeps till I get ASBO:flrt:
> 
> EDIT I did NOT miss "an" out of the sentence LOL


Erm, who/what is ASBO please :blush:

Well, I'm orf to bed, I need at least 5 and a half hours beauty sleep to stop my bags dragging on me boobs ( and they're on me knees :lol2

Jo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> I had to say it, it was just begging for a comment:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL he is another nakid kitty :flrt:


Nitey nite lol sleep tight : victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

why is it that naked cats cost more than those with fur? you'd think they'd be cheaper. Fur coats are bloody expensive,


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Just chuck yer boobs over ya shoulders and walk with ya head tilted back and youll look fine hun:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Meko that is soooooooooo true:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Just chuck yer boobs over ya shoulders and walk with ya head tilted back and youll look fine hun:whistling2:


LOOOOOOOOOOOOL shell 

my gran used to do that..............and take her teeth out an pull a funny face :blush:

was scarey :bash::lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Meko that is soooooooooo true:lol2:


telling me.. people pay extra for a 'dwarf', 'minature' or 'toy' pet. Just get a normal one and let my mum wash it, you'll save a fortune.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> telling me.. people pay extra for a 'dwarf', 'minature' or 'toy' pet. Just get a normal one and let my mum wash it, you'll save a fortune.


 
Hmmmmmmmmm could she work her magic with huskies an mals ?:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Off to bed now as son is sleeping in here as we have a bloody lodger I cant get rid of sleeping in Chris`s room:devil: Night all. Only 1 sleep tomorrow:whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm could she work her magic with huskies an mals ?:lol2:


 no problems..

she can do Marni with minimal effort :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Off to bed now as son is sleeping in here as we have a bloody lodger I cant get rid of sleeping in Chris`s room:devil: Night all. Only 1 sleep tomorrow:whistling2:


Nitey nite hun :flrt:



Meko said:


> no problems..
> 
> she can do Marni with minimal effort :whistling2:


 
LOL cool when ya coming to pick them up then meko :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Meko said:


> no problems..
> 
> she can do Marni with *mini mal* effort :whistling2:


 
:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> :whistling2:


 
I know lol i gots it but still when is ya picking them up for your mum to shrink for me :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

whenever you want but i'm keping Marni.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> whenever you want but i'm keping Marni.


LOL sir hump alot.............wils deffo did somat to him when she was here lol 

he was besotted with her the poor love :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

lol, nah he was just telling her that she didn't belong there and to go home.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> lol, nah he was just telling her that she didn't belong there and to go home.


 
and aint you glad he did :Na_Na_Na_Na:: victory::lol2:

though i do think it was actually love :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

lol, its hard not to love her :flrt: (and Rio)


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL he is another nakid kitty :flrt:
> 
> 
> Nitey nite lol sleep tight : victory:


Ah, it all makes sense now!



Shell195 said:


> Just chuck yer boobs over ya shoulders and walk with ya head tilted back and youll look fine hun:whistling2:


They're not that bad....*double checks*.... on second thoughts :whistling2: :no1:



Emmaj said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOL shell
> 
> my gran used to do that..............and take her teeth out an pull a funny face :blush:
> 
> was scarey :bash::lol2:


I think I've a few years till I'm that bad, god I hope!!! : victory:

Jo


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Isnt it funny how people think a thread is done with and just ramble on for two pages about CRAP!!!

Marina


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Isnt it funny how peopl converstione think a thread is done with and just ramble on for two pages about CRAP!!!
> 
> Marina


Its called *pleasant* conversation I believe
:whistling2:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Its totally off topic though and has detracted completely from the OP's original request for advise and help.

Marina


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Everyone else was in bed and nothing else to say until exotica comes back online today to carry on the thread :2thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

absolutly no idea what went on last night on this thread :lol2: 

i take it i missed alot, dam my early nights :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Its totally off topic though and has detracted completely from the OP's original request for advise and help.
> 
> Marina


 
isn't it funny how people don't read a thread. Exotica asked for advice, took them to the vets, found out neither have been spayed; booked one in to be spayed and booked the other in for the morning after pill on Monday.

Advice asked, advice given, trip to the vets done and dusted and solutions in progress... 

the OP's original request has been dealt with.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> Ah, it all makes sense now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

LOL that was the 1st chuckle of the day for me :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Isnt it funny how people think a thread is done with and just ramble on for two pages about CRAP!!!
> 
> Marina


 
Morning Marina 

hows you this fine day ?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Exotica said:


> absolutly no idea what went on last night on this thread :lol2:
> 
> i take it i missed alot, dam my early nights :lol2:


 
Yips we had a party sorry you wasnt about :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yeps we had a party and very enjoyable too.Im sure you didnt mind Exotica shame you couldnt join us:lol2: You feeling better about it all now?


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

im fine just gutted i missed out. got one girly at the vets now, so hopefully she will still love me when she comes home lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor baby but its for her own good, what breed is she??


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwww chaise of course she will hun :flrt:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

shes a rottweiler


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Wow just noticed youve got 6 Skunks bloody hell you must have nerves of steel:lol2: I love Rotties too, maybe as you arent letting your girl have pups you should get a rescue pup:whistling2: If I didnt have 11 dogs from small to large(inc GSD and Rottie) I would have so wanted Daisy out the litter of pups your friend has for adoption, Im so in love with her:flrt:


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Exotica said:


> im fine just gutted i missed out. got one girly at the vets now, so hopefully she will still love me when she comes home lol


 
Is Ellie back from the vets yet?

I had one in being spayed yesterday. I was on tenderhooks all day. You would think I would be used to it the amount I have in and out but every now and then one makes me nervous. Lastest foster takes seizures so reminded me how scarey routine ops can be:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Isnt it funny how people think a thread is done with and just ramble on for two pages about CRAP!!!
> 
> Marina


Its general fun chit chat with friends! You know, friends?


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

shes ok this morning bit groggy and tired I think, she not bounding around waiting for me to open her xmas calender, she slept with me last night so the others didnt pester her too much lol

and shell i have been looking into getting a rottie pup, ive had loads of rottweilers in my time but always missed out on the puppy years cos ive always had older ones.


----------

